
You shall judge by the code alone - jessaustin
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=7516
======
Safety1stClyde
Interesting comments there. I don't know much about this case, but Larry
Garfield actually doesn't seem to have done anything much except hold
unpopular opinions. I wonder how esr's ideology would cover a case like
ReiserFS (a linux file system by a man who murdered his wife) or a much worse
case.

